# New smoker pit



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Just got a new pipe pit with firebox from a raffle (actually bought it from the winner). First new pit I've had, been hearing that I need to season it.
What's the best way burn some wood alone or burn wood with MEAT on it.
Thanks.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Wipe the inside with a coat of peanut oil or some bacon grease. Light a fire in the fire box and smoke for as long as you can stand it at around 250*. The longer the better, but atleast a few hours. Make sure you use some well seasoned wood. Be patient, do it right and you wont be sorry.

Brian


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Cool thanks,
Rick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

What, no pictures?


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

where are the pics?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

still no pics? come on!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

OK OK I'll get some, Man that dude did a job on some ribs and a brisket last weekend!!!


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

rlw said:


> Man that dude did a job on some ribs and a brisket last weekend!!!


What, no invitation?!??


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I was experimenting on the In-laws before I invited real folks over to eat!!!


----------



## arcfiddler (Apr 30, 2009)

*Season your pit*

I season every one I own, built, and / or modified as follows:

* Go to the grocery store or meat market and ask for some beef tallow ( basically the fatty trimmings from the beef donor) - most will give them to you although HEB charged me $2 for the last 7 pounds I obtained.

* rub the beef tallow down with as much black pepper as you can stand. If you are not crying and sneezing ( or throwing up) you have not used enough.

* Fire that bad pit up and run it around 350 F until all the fat has basically dissappeared from the smoker. If you are not sure or are not going to babysit the pit to watch the temp, go ahead and pull the temp gauge out and just let her run all out. If the pit is worth anything, you are not going to hurt it but you could easily damage the gauge.

I use about 6 to 8 pounds of beef tallow for a 24Inch OD x 7 to 8 foot long smoker section.

Can't remember who told me this, but I have done it for the past 10 years and I have no complaints with anything I smoke. There may be a better way, but that's how I do it to it ~


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

great pics! Thanks


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang it I did take some just can't figger out how to post. Will try again tonight.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Why did that dude cook on your pit and where are tha pics...


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Pics ?????


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

here maybe?? Click on the pit to see more.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ahhh yes! it worked. Nice pit for sure. Is that a beer holder on that pit? I must say I have never seen that before. If it isn't, it should be!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

No man it's 2 beer holders one on each end one for the cook and one for the wood stoker. Thanks really like cooking on it.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

the last pit I did was sprayed canola oil all inside and them cut onions in half and scrubbed the grates with the onions then left them inside and smoked at 275-300 for a few hours.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

NO PICTURES?????????


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

.http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z405/rwelch2/my pit/my pit/


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)




----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

h:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

What the heck happened?? I'll put some more back up sorry!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

We need pics We need pics


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

arcfiddler said:


> I season every one I own, built, and / or modified as follows:
> 
> * Go to the grocery store or meat market and ask for some beef tallow ( basically the fatty trimmings from the beef donor) - most will give them to you although HEB charged me $2 for the last 7 pounds I obtained.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

i always burn some oak at least six hoursoil your grills than start cooking... briskets/ribs would be my first items let your cooking season the pit ...


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Finally got a pic of the pit up on a different thread. Burned some mesquite in it and cooked brisket and ribs to get it ready. It's all good now thanks for the in put.
Rick


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Here u go.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

what?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Here Dang It!!! LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

beerholders - nice touch!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> beerholders - nice touch!


i'd say marinade holders. you know you never put your beer that close to a hot pit. makes for lukewarm beer in the amount of time it takes to tend yore fire...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

beer/marinade - what's in a name?

aren't they the same thing? one seasons the meat, the other seasons the cook.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> i'd say marinade holders. you know you never put your beer that close to a hot pit. makes for lukewarm beer in the amount of time it takes to tend yore fire...


That's why there's two of em, one for the cook (me) and one for the
fire stoker (usually me also) fire stoker beer is closer to the heat. That and we have the super insulated NASA designed koozies that protect the beer from the radiation on the space station.


----------

